#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > سوال: چه نرم افزاری جهت مخفی کردن IP استفاده کنم ؟

## rezanurse826

درود
دنبال یک نرم افزار هستم که بتواند موقع بالا آمدن ویندوز ، اتوماتیک IP  سیستم را تغییر دهد ، 
در حالی که تا به حال هر نرم افزاری که جهت مخفی کردن IP بوده استفاده کرده ام ، 
پس از بالا آمدن ویندوز و بالا آمدن خود نرم افزار 
اتوماتیک نیست و باید درخواست دستی بدهید تا IP  را تغییر بدهد .

----------

*amer007*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## enzomartini

*درود ... واضح تر بفرمایید .
*

----------

*rezanurse826*

----------


## azadmol

کدوم ای پی رو میخوای تغییر بدی؟ :چه نرم افزاری جهت مخفی کردن IP استفاده کنم ؟:

----------


## rezanurse826

درود
بنده می خواهم دانلود شبانه انجام بدهم .
اگر دانلود زیاد باشد ، ip به لیست سیاه رفته و سرعت دانلود به شدت پایین می آید ، که این اتفاق هم افتاد و دیدم .
نرم افزار mask your IP , REAL IP HIDEN هم استفاده کردم و مشکلی نداشتم .
مشکل وقتی شروع شد که متوجه شدم تغییر IP به طور اتوماتیک نیست و باید کشور را انتخاب کنیم و یا باید به طور دستی در اتوماتیک قرار بدهم و در هر بار استارت ویندوز این پروسه را باید تکرار کنم .
در حالی که اگر بنده نباشم و یا مسافرت باشم ، نرم افزار منتظر می ماند تا بنده کشور را انتخاب کنم و یا در حالت انتخاب اتوماتیک به طور دستی قرار دهم ، در حالی که بنده می خواهم همه این مراحل را خود نرم افزار انجام دهد ، نه اینکه کاربر برایش هر بار تعریف کند .

----------

